# تسوقي ارقى واجود منتجات الصحة والجمال العالمية



## مندوبة الخير (9 يوليو 2012)

تسوقي ارقى واجود منتجات الصحة والجمال العالمية





متجر دنيتى حلوة​ *يعلن  * *المتجر*​ * عن وصول  منتجات  امريكية وفرنسية ويابانية تجميلية*​ *جديدة وحصريه*​ 
*حبوب كيرفير بلس الامريكية ** حبوب انفيرجن الفرنسيةّ    سيروم الاوكسجين    اراء العملاء والمستخدمين اتصل بنا*
__________________________________________________ ___________________________________​ 

​ *حبوب كيرفير بلس الامريكية*​ *لتكبير المؤخرة ونحت الخصر وشد البطن * ​ 

​ *كيرفير بلس منتج امريكي عشبي يحتوي على مجموعة كبيرة من الاعشاب الطبية*​ *بتركيزات عالية ومقننه تضمن الحصول على نتيجة رائعة في وقت قياسي .
وهي البديل الامثل للعمليات الجراحية حيث تحصلين على مؤخرة بارزة ومشدودة وخصر نحيل وبطن مشدود
كيرفير بلس هي الوسيلة الوحيدة الآمنه والمضمونة للوصول الى انحناءات الجسم الفرنسي الاكثر اغراء *​ **********************​ *ونحن قبل عدة اشهر طرحنا المنتج *​ * وكنابانتظار تجارب عميلاتنا الكريمات
وسبق وذكرت ان المنتج حقق نتائج رائعة بين السيدات الامريكيات
وهذا هو السبب الذي دفعني لطرحه فالسوق السعودي>>>ولكن
 تبقى التجربة السعودية والخليجية هي الاكثر اقناعا من التجربة الامريكية*​ *حيث ان التكوين الجسماني العربي
يختلف عن الامريكي
بالاضافة لاختلافنا
فالتغذية 
والظروف البيئية 
واسلوب الحياة اليومية*​ *وتجارب الاخوات السعوديات والخليجيات هي الاصدق والتي تعكس لنا بوضوح فعالية المنتج*​ *بعض التجارب والبقية في متجري  *​  


 

​ *ّّّحبوب انفيرجن الفرنسيةّّّّ*​ *المعروفه  *​ *ب*​ *_حبوب التحول*​ *_حبوب عارضات الازياء والمشاهير *​ 


*اول منتج يعيد عقارب الزمن الى الوراء
اول منتج يعيد الشباب
يباع فى اكثر من 50 دوله
اختبر من اكبر المختبرات العالميه
مكمل مائه فى المائه

فمن المعروف ان الفيتامينات التي تستخدم لعلاج مشاكل الشعر  *​ *تسبب عادة زيادة فالوزن *​ *ولكن  *​ *حبوب انفيرجن الفرنسية  *​ *هي *​ *الوحيدة التي  *​ *تعالج مشاكل الشعر , تعمل على انقاص الوزن , تقوي الاظافر ,  *​ *تعالج الخطوط الدقيقة والتجاعيد والبشرة المرهقه وتمنحها النضارة والاشراق والحيويه*​ *لذلك كانت هي الاختيار الآمثل لعارضات الازياء والمشاهير في العالم  *​ *فاذا كنتي تحلمين*​ *بتحول كامل في شعرك وبشرتك وجسمك *​ *فانها  *​ *اختيارك الامثل  *​ *شعرك باروكه وجسمك اجمل ووجهك اصغر سنا *​ *هذه هي حبوب انفيرجن الفرنسية*​ *مدة الكورس 3 اشهر  *​ 

​ *ّّّسيروم الاوكسجين ّّّ*​ 

​ *للقضاء على الكلف نهائيا وعلى اثار حب الشباب والنمش  *​ * هذا المنتج ثورة في مجال علاج الكلف والنمش واثار حب الشباب*​ *راااااائـــــــــع بكل ماتعنيه الكلمة*​ * وكان لمتجر دنيتي حلوة السبق في استيراده وتوفيره فالسوق السعودي والخليجي*​ * ومايميزه عن اي مستحضر اخر انه سيروم رغوي يتكون من الاوكسجين النقي*​ * ليتغلغل الى اعمق طبقات الجلد ويقضي على البقع الداكنه والقديمة*​ * انصح به كل من تعاني من الكلف في الوجه والرقبة وحب الشباب والنمش واسمرار اليدين*​ * فمهما كان حجم المشكلة او قدمها سيروم الاوكسجين يقضي عليها تماما*​ * وتستعيدي جمال بشرتك وثقتك بنفسك*​ *تبدء النضارة والتفتيح من الاستخدام الاول*​ * وخلال 28 يوم يكون الكلف خف عدة درجات عن اول يوم بدئتي فيه*​ * للاطلاع عالتجارب زوري القسم الخاص بها*​ __________________________________________







* ومازال هنـــــاك الكثييييييييير من المنتجات في متجري *

*لتبييض البشره وللقضاء على البقع الغامجة فالركب والاكواع والقدم *
*لتبييض وتوريد المنطقة الحساسة والتخلص من الاسمرار نهائيا *
*لتكبير المؤخرة والثدي واعطاء الجسم المنحنيات الانثويه المغرية*
*لعلاج جميع مشاكل الشعر والاستمتاع بشعر في غاية الروعه*
*للتخسيس وحرق الدهون مهما كانت الحالة مستعصية*
*للتسمين وامتلاء الجسم والتخلص من النحافة*
*لاستعادة المتعة الزوجية الخاصة *
*وهناك المزيد والمزيد من المنتجات يضاف بشكل دائم *
لذلك ....​ 

*احفظي رابط متجري في مفضلتك *​ *بالضغط على ctrl+D*
* www.doniaty.com*

* نستقبل استفساراتكم على الايميل *
 [email protected] ​ *جوال المبيعات*
0564220506
*نستقبل الطلبات عالواتس ولاين والرسايل النصية*

*مع متجر دنيتي حلوة *

*تسوقي بذكاء واستمتعي بالثقة*​ 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة fatemah2010 
_
وزني 45 كيلو ونحيفة وماعندي معالم انوثة الا شي بسيط استخدمت كيرفير بلس قوة 1950 مدة 5 شهور ولا تكلمت او قلت لاهلي اعرف ان البعض ما يقتنع او متخوف بس انا استخرت الله واشتريتها وانا مرتاحه جدا ​ __بعد اول شهر تغير شكل افخاذي وصار عندي شد وبروز خفيف بالمؤخرة وكملت بمثابرة الكورس 3 شهور و صارت افخاذي مبرومة والمؤخرة مدورة ومرفوعة وتحمست اكثر وحافز عطاني كل الحوافز عشان ادلع نفسي خخخخخخ وكملت فوقها شهرين يعني اخذت 5 علب والنتيجة يؤ يؤ يؤ عليها جسمي صار خقااااااااق قولوا ماشاء الله واذكروا الله يابنات والله ثقتي غير طبيعية بنفسي ويا أرض اتهدي ماعليك قدي مبسوطة مررررة والاحلى ان الكل مستغرب كيف محافظة على رشاقتي وولا سمنت وصار عندي مؤخرة
الله يسعدك يادنيتي دنيا وآخرة والله اني احبك في الله _
​ ​ اقتباس:

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شوق 1149 
_



سمعت عن دنيتي حلوة كثير بديرتنا يمدحونها ويذكرونها باخلاقها وتواضعها وخفة دمها سمعتك ماشاء الله في العالي الله يزيدك يارب وتحمست اطلب من صديقتي عنوانها بالنت بصراحة بعد ما شفت كثير بنات من جماعتنا تغيروا ماشاءالله وقالت لي ما يضيع اكتبي دنيتي حلوة بقوقل وتطلع لك المهم تصفحت المتجر صفحة صفحة وتشجعت اكثر وشفت نصائحها للبنات وشفت التجارب وطلبت حبوب ايفوري كابس للتبييض وكيرفير بلس قوة 1950 مع جل التكبير خلصت الكورس والنتيجة خيال ولي شهر من وقفت و مانقصت المؤخرة ولا سم الحمد لله _
_ عشان كذا حبيت اقول انك تستاهلي كل خير لان ربي يحبك واحنا نحبك وابلغك ان كل بنات الموسى يسلموا عليك اللي اشتروا من متجرك واللي ما اشتروا ​ _ 

اقتباس:

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة آآآهااااات 
_
وييين وييين ويييين كنت عنك من زمان ابشرك النتيجة روعه وفرق مرة بعد العلبة الثانية وجسمي اختلف ...وحلفت بصير زبونة دائمة _

اقتباس:

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ام ليان 
_هذي تجربتي يادنيتي حلوة الله يحلي ايامك
يابنات انا كلمتها وكنت متردده وشرحت لي عن الحبوب وذكرت لي على الجوال بعض تجارب الاخوات وطلبت مني اكون متابعه معها اول باول النتائج وانا بكتب الان تجربتي بالتفصيل ولحد يزعل مني وارجو منك اختي دنيتي نشرها عشان البنات تستفيد 
_
_ انا استخدمت كيرفير بلس قوة 1950 مدة شهر بس لاحظت خصري نقص 3سم والمؤخرة انشدت بس مازاد حجمها وحتى منطقه الافخاذ انشدت وكان عندي انتفاخ ببطني و الحمد لله انتهى وبعدها كلمت دنيتي ولثقتي فيها وبسبب التغيرات اللي لاحظتها في جسمي كملت الكورس 3شهور والنتيجة اكثر مما توقعت يعطيك الف عافيه واسأل الله العظيم ان يبارك لكم في رزقكم​ _ 


اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بنت الخفجي 
_نتايجها رووووعه تصدقين لسه ماخلصت العلبة وماشاء الله بان مفعولها
الله يهنيك بحياتك ياشيخة خليتينا نفلها هههههههه
طيب ولاعليك امر اول ماتوصل الدفعة الجديدة تعطيني خبر لانو انا وخواتي راح نطلب كم شغله مره وحده.._


*************************************​  *تسوقي بذكاء واستمتعي بالثقة*​​


----------

